
Koyeb is a serverless startup that processes and stores data with multiple CSPs - yann_eu
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/07/koyeb-is-a-serverless-startup-that-ingests-processes-and-stores-data-from-multiple-cloud-providers/
======
tusbar
Interesting.

Do you have any timeline as to when custom functions or docker containers will
be available?

This will be a game changer, and finally an alternative to the serverless
framework.

~~~
yann_eu
We target a release of the docker containers support by the end of the summer,
could be even earlier for the early access :)

